

Harvard Reverses Aging Process in Mice - goodgoblin
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-11/harvard-creates-mice-grow-younger-which-could-lead-human-anti-aging-treatments

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1955782> \- singularityhub.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1954815> \- foxnews.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1953309> \- ctv.ca

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1952077> \- businessweek.com <\- this has
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1948235> \- guardian.co.uk

